# Breathing hard?



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

My male yellow lab is breathing harder than normal for the past 3 days. No other symptoms that I can see. He ate last night and has no damaged fins. I do not see any stringy poo. The water parameters are fine 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 20 nitrate. I did a 35% water change this morning and also added 1 cup of aquarium salt per 125g. I had been adding melafix because one of my small cobolts had a tear in its dorsal but stopped two days ago. The only other thing that I did since the breathing hard began was I pulled a female to strip her Wednesday, but I put her right back. The lab is about 3 years old and is one of the biggest fish in the tank. What do you think?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Would you say that this particular fish eats more than the other fish? Does he tend to sit on the bottom? Could be that he is overeating even if you are not overfeeding. Some fish just have a knack for gobbling up more than their tankmates and then they may appear somewhat bloated, gasp and sit on the bottom. They may seem to have a difficult time swimming up off the bottom but will do so, without fail usually, at feeding time. This is how you know it's not bloat: the fish continues to eat.

Another common reason for a fish to gasp is if it's being harrassed by another fish. This won't always be obvious but if you spend a little time observing them with out them knowing you're there you may see who's chasing who.

A problem with the water is another reason for the fish to gasp. Some fish are more sensitive to water problems so that's why other fish may not also be gasping. Double check your water parameters and if there's any doubt of the shelf life of your test kits invest in some new ones.

Parasites can make a fish gasp. Take an extra close look at the fish's skin. Observe the fish from different angles and shine a flashlight on him. You're looking for any kind of film, unnatural coloring on the fish's skin.

Other than that it could be the start of some sort of illness however after three days you'll usually see additional symptoms.

Robin


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Robin said:


> Would you say that this particular fish eats more than the other fish? Does he tend to sit on the bottom? Could be that he is overeating even if you are not overfeeding. Some fish just have a knack for gobbling up more than their tankmates and then they may appear somewhat bloated, gasp and sit on the bottom. They may seem to have a difficult time swimming up off the bottom but will do so, without fail usually, at feeding time. This is how you know it's not bloat: the fish continues to eat.
> 
> Another common reason for a fish to gasp is if it's being harrassed by another fish. This won't always be obvious but if you spend a little time observing them with out them knowing you're there you may see who's chasing who.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. He does not "seem" to eat more. I feed 2x daily but the big fish do not get very much in one of the feedings. What I mean is I feed very small pellets only in the first feeding. The bigger fish, including the lab, have a hard time grabbing this small food. It is mostly for the fry and smaller fish. Later on I feed a mix of big and tiny pellets so both sizes get a generous portion. Test kit is less than 6 months old and do 30-50% water changes 2x weekly; I think the readings are right. This was my first thought, that maybe I was having a spike or something, so I tested and everything seemed to be fine?

He is not sitting on the bottom. He, like all the others, hide when I approach them then slowly come back out. If I watch from a distance, he remains in the water column with the others chasing his girls and doing the wiggle in front of them?

The lab is actually a chaser, and does not get harassed. He is in fact still chasing the smaller fish, especially his females.

I do not see anything on his body, he looks perfectly healthy and actually looks really healthy except for the open mouth breathing. I have some medicated flake for internal parasites. Should I feed this for a while. My only woe is flake is so messy for big fish because they miss A LOT of it.

I am wondering too if it is something else in the water? Does Melafix "go bad"? I have only had it for a few months.

Maybe something fell in when I was catching the female fish that he is super sensitive to?

Maybe he was injured when I was catching her (it is madness to catch a mbuna in a show tank; rocks).

I did the 35% WC 6 hours ago and he is still breathing hard. If there is any change it is very small. Darn, I was hoping to see improvement with the WC.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Sounds like you're doing everything right and there really doesn't seem to be anything that would cause the lab to breath heavily--
however

if he's in breeding frenzy --you know they can get pretty wound up for a few days-a week--and then things go back to normal---
_if he's in one of those frenzied times_ then that could be causing the heavy breathing.

On the medication: I'd hold off. Watch him. Make sure he's eating normally--not spitting any food-- and that he's not showing other symptoms such as hanging at the top, long stringy white/clear feces, etc

I hear you about trying to catch one of these fish. It's like you have to clear an entire day--or drain the tank down to a few inches. I find the latter the more reliable but I usually start out trying with a couple of big nets. ..

Robin


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

The lab seemed to be breathing normally just before I turned the light out for the night. I wonder how he will be in the AM. He also ate his dinner with the other crew.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

He is breathing hard again. I started feeding the tank medicated food. The normal ration of daily pellets soaked in a suspension containing 1 250mg metronitozole tablet, then commercial medicated flake for intestinal parasites at a separate feeding. The lab also spawned with one of the lab females today. He looks fine other than his mouth hanging open 24/7. There is a lot of spawning going on in the tank right now, 6 females holding, so I do not think it is water quality. The lab is stunning, I do not want to loose him.


----------



## htc (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the same issue as you mate have posted about it but not much response.

I decided to give my fish a salt bath last night which seems to have really helped alot his breathing has calmed down now and he actually ate today which was a joy to see.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

My lab did not eat today  He is still breathing very hard. I did a big water change and fed the tank their 5th day of medicated food. I also offered some shelled peas which they turned their noses up at for the most part. I think I am going to add a cup of Epsom salts to the tank. If he does not eat tomorrow, I think I may try the salt bath. How did you do it?


----------



## htc (Feb 19, 2010)

ladybugzcrunch said:


> My lab did not eat today  He is still breathing very hard. I did a big water change and fed the tank their 5th day of medicated food. I also offered some shelled peas which they turned their noses up at for the most part. I think I am going to add a cup of Epsom salts to the tank. If he does not eat tomorrow, I think I may try the salt bath. How did you do it?


I have clown loaches in my tank so didnt want to add salts to it hence why I did the salt bath.

I used 4 tea spoons of epsom salts to 4 litres of water placed the fish into this mixture for 30 mins you must watch the fish the whole time as this is quite a strong soloution after 30 mins I removed him to another bucket of clean aquarium water for another 30 mins and then another bucket of clean water for 30 mins and back into the tank, dont be to alarmed if the fish looses some colour mine did but it soon came back, his breathing today is nearly back to normal and I have seen him pass poo now that was red (Colour of the food).


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

ladybugzcrunch said:


> My lab did not eat today  He is still breathing very hard. I did a big water change and fed the tank their 5th day of medicated food. I also offered some shelled peas which they turned their noses up at for the most part. I think I am going to add a cup of Epsom salts to the tank. If he does not eat tomorrow, I think I may try the salt bath. How did you do it?


 I have been dealing with this for the last week or so, just lost him/her this morning it was a Zebra Obliquiden. I posted awhile back that it looked like his eye was hurt, anyway he came through it fine was eating good seemed happy, last week he started breathing hard/labored and quit eating. Did some water changes all the perams were fine all the other fish fine as well. I tried different types of food he would go after it then spit it out later just quit eating all together. I could tell he was getting weaker and this morning he was belly up.  Anyway hope yours fairs better!!

If you look at my tank pic he/she was the black and yellow striped in the middle, really liked that one. Unfortunately I am not set up for a hospital tank not sure it would have made a difference?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

double post :-?


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

He ate last night, but still breathing harder than the others. I left 1/2 of the lights off yesterday and added 1.25 cup Epsom salts the night before. Hopefully he will eat again tonight.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

The fish seems to be doing better. Honestly, I think this whole incident is related to the melafix. I was treating with this stuff for a torn dorsal on a smaller mbuna and the lab started breathing hard around then so I stopped the melafix and treated with aquarium salt. After a big water change and the salt he seemed to get better. The little fish still had a little rip in the fin so I decided to go with the melafix again to prevent infection. The lab started breathing hard again and this time quit eating for a day. Again I did a big water change, stopped melafix, and added Epsom salts this time. Now he seems to be better again. The meds are not old, maybe 3-4 months. I had a GBR that I treated with melafix (different bottle) and primafix together for a fuzzy dorsal. All three of my rams and two tetras were dead within two days. All were fine except the one ram and only a small part of the fin was "infected?". I do not think I like this stuff. Although I have heard others use it with success, is it possible that it is reacting to something in my water? I have well water. Just seems like it would be a big coincidence to me.


----------

